# iPhone 4s vs Samsung Galaxy S2, Droid Bionic and HTC Titan



## editor (Oct 4, 2011)

Here's a handy feature comparison chart from Engadget.

Green background = best feature.
http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/04/iphone-4s-vs-the-smartphone-elite-galaxy-s-ii-bionic-and-tita/


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2011)

Here's another spec comparison:


----------



## Sunray (Oct 5, 2011)

This is irrelevant because its not comparing like for like and clearly S2 biased.

How can you say that the Snapdragon is better because it runs at 1.5Ghz?  The A5 has a beast of a graphics chip in it that can run Infinity Blade 2 on it and it looks amazing.
Android *needs* 1Gb ram, I've never run out of ram on my iPhone.  I've had 50 apps running.
How are bigger dimensions better?


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Android *needs* 1Gb ram


Don't be daft. The comparison comes from Engadget and you'd be hard pressed to find a generally more pro-Apple website, to be honest.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2011)

Here's another, perhaps more considered, comparison. The Samsung comes out on top again.

The user comments are quite interesting, notably one that points out that the S2 is already 6 months, while the brand new iPhone 4S is unable to match it.

http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/42401/iphone-4s-vs-samsung-galaxy-s-2


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 5, 2011)

That pocket-lint review says the iphone 4s has a 2MP front camera which it doesn't. It only has a 0.3MP VGA camera which is not so great for skype video conversations.


----------



## pianissimo (Oct 5, 2011)

the iphone 4s announcement is quite a disappointment, but aren't we too spoiled as customers expecting new things all the time?


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2011)

pianissimo said:


> the iphone 4s announcement is quite a disappointment, but aren't we too spoiled as customers expecting new things all the time?


Maybe, but the Galaxy S to S2 was quite a leap, for example, and I wouldn't be surprised if the Nexus Prime also proves to be a 'big' phone. I guess folks have got used to Apple setting the pace rather than trailing behind it now.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 5, 2011)

What's the advantage of Blutooth 4.0 over Blutooth 3.0?


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> What's the advantage of Blutooth 4.0 over Blutooth 3.0?


Better battery life and improved range apparently. Barely ever use BT myself.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 5, 2011)

Ooh, you can taste the glee


----------



## Sunray (Oct 5, 2011)

editor said:


> Don't be daft. The comparison comes from Engadget and you'd be hard pressed to find a generally more pro-Apple website, to be honest.



That was before they all quit.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 5, 2011)

I won't buy an HTC after they dismantled the world's greatest pro cycling squad.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I won't buy an HTC after they dismantled the world's greatest pro cycling squad.


What's Apple's one like?


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2011)

Sunray said:


> That was before they all quit.


You're confusing it with TechCrunch, surely?


----------



## Sunray (Oct 5, 2011)

No,  they are all now on thisismynext.com

Further to add, the 4S has anti shake on the camera.Clearly this makes it the best video camera on any phone.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Further to add, the 4S has anti shake on the camera.Clearly this makes it the best video camera on any phone.


Seeing as it's almost certainly electronic stablisation, then you're a bit wrong here.

The S2 has it. Loads of phones have it. Even the Skype app has it.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 5, 2011)

editor said:


> What's Apple's one like?


Same as Samsung's.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Same as Samsung's.


Shit then?


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 5, 2011)

Non existent. Over the years I've often allowed cycle sponsors to dictate my mobile phone choices; that's why I'm on T-Mobile and in the olden days had a Motorola flip-top.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 5, 2011)

That skype video shows how shit it is.

The Apple one is hardware based on the gyro and works on video which the Galaxy IIs doesn't have, its only for stills.

The demo's I've seen show it to be like my camcorder. The S2 has a nice camera, but its shakey cam.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLHd6bTcXUQ


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2011)

Sunray said:


> That skype video shows how shit it is.
> 
> The Apple one is hardware based on the gyro and works on video which the Galaxy IIs doesn't have, its only for stills.
> 
> ...


I'd wait until you try it out yourself before getting too excited. The only really decent anti shake technology is physical optical stabilisation and I doubt very much if it has that.


> The 8 megapixel sensor doesn't look any different from the outside, but we're trusting that Apple's re-engineered the interior. We snapped a few photos in the demo room to test and not a one came out as great as the retina-bursting contrasty pictures of balloons and flowers we saw in the demo, but then again, we didn't have any balloons or flowers to capture.
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/04/iphone-4s-hands-on/


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 5, 2011)

Siri seems very superfluous to me. The video doesn't really convince me I'll ever need it. "move my meeting to 11am" ... "whats the weather like in san francisco" etc. nah.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 5, 2011)

As anti-shake is one of my reason to buy it, I shall defo be in the shop testing that out.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2011)

Sunray said:


> As anti-shake is one of my reason to buy it, I shall defo be in the shop testing that out.


It'll be utter shit compared to proper mechanical stabilisation in a decent compact/dSLR. If your serious about making high quality videos, get the right tools for the job.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 5, 2011)

Hardly, its just the quality of the 4 videos have motion sickness inducing wobble and it annoys me to the point of not taking video.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2011)

Just don't raise your hopes too high. With the right equipment and a steady professional's touch, even the humblest phone can create great videos, but for most people, the awkward aesthetics and lack of proper stablisation means that almost anything taken on the move is going to look a bit cack.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 5, 2011)

Sunray said:


> This is irrelevant because its not comparing like for like and clearly S2 biased.
> 
> How can you say that the Snapdragon is better because it runs at 1.5Ghz? The A5 has a beast of a graphics chip in it that can run Infinity Blade 2 on it and it looks amazing.
> Android *needs* 1Gb ram, I've never run out of ram on my iPhone. I've had 50 apps running.
> How are bigger dimensions better?



Indeed, and user experience of the OS is a big factor too plus app ecosystems...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 5, 2011)

pianissimo said:


> the iphone 4s announcement is quite a disappointment, but aren't we too spoiled as customers expecting new things all the time?



Yes. Also, I think Apple should stop doing keynotes for each new iPhone, they don't do a keynote every time they update iMacs so why bother with the iPhone? It'd have a bigger splash if they just previewed iOS then sent tech blogs mental with an Apple store down post it and a surprise new iPhone...


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2011)

Samsung have made their own one too. Love the way they don't highlight the bits that the iPhone is better at!:


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Hardly, its just the quality of the 4 videos have motion sickness inducing wobble and it annoys me to the point of not taking video.


Macworld backs up what I've been saying:


> Like many dual-core Android phones currently available, the iPhone 4S can shoot high-resolution video up to 1080p. It also features digital video stabilization--but unless it’s a radically different system than we’ve seen on other video devices, don’t expect miracles from digital-only stabilization.
> 
> http://www.macworld.co.uk/ipad-iphone/news/index.cfm?newsid=3308856


----------



## Sunray (Oct 6, 2011)

But they haven't actually been using it.

I await some hands on tests.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

Sunray said:


> But they haven't actually been using it.
> 
> I await some hands on tests.


But you understand the physical constraints of tiny sensors and digital stabilisation, yes?


----------



## Sunray (Oct 6, 2011)

I fully understand how optical stabilisation works as I do this pseudo version.

The gyro in optical is going to be similar to the one used in the iPhone4s.  I have a DV cam if I want proper cam shots but thats not something I often carry about with me.


----------

